# مدى صعوبة اللهجة الخليجية بالمقارنة بغيرها



## Abu Fahm

ايهَا الاصدقاء العزاء

انا عارف أن سوألي سخيف للغاية مع هذا لقد كنت اتساءل لو كانت اللهجة الخليجية اصعب من غيرها بنسبة إلى العرب غير خليجيين؟ اول ما سمعت هذه اللهجة قرّرت ان اتعلّمها لآن وجدتها لطيفة على أذنيني ولكن بعد مرور الزمان وانا اتعلّم خليجي عن طريق الكتب والقوامس وجدت انّي افهم شامي وعراقي وسعودي و حتى مصري اكثر من ما كنت عليه بخصوص اللهجة الخليجية.
وأضرب لكم المثال: كنت اتفرّج المسلسل الكويتي التنديل
ولم استطيع ان افهم إلا مبادي الحوار. بالمناسبة قبلها كنت اتفرّج مسلسلات الحب الكبير الكويتي ولحظة ضعف البحريني ولم اجد اي صعوبة في فهمها. يمكن السباب هو إن المسلسلات التي تتناول موضوعات تاريخية من القرون السابقة تستخدم اسَاليب اللغة من ذاك الزمان من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى تستطخدم اللغة المعاصرة حين تتناول الحواديث الحالية

شكرا على تعليقاتكم


----------



## Masjeen

المسلسلات التاريخية تستعمل كلمات قديمة مثل ما ورد بالمطقع  كلمة (اطبعت) والتي تعني "غرقت"


----------



## Mahaodeh

إلى حدّ ما. لا أجد صعوبة في فهم الإماراتيين مثلا، ولكنني قد "أضيع" عند استخدامهم لبعض الكلمات التي لست معتادة عليها وهي الكلمات القديمة بصورة عامة. أظن أن المسألة ليست مسألة لهجة بل هي مسألة كلمات تستخدم في هذه المنطقة ولا تستخدم في تلك.


----------



## Abu Fahm

يَا مها<لا ادري التهجئة الصحيحة لإسمك> ما دامت عراقية هل يوجد اي صعوبات بنسبة إلى العراقيين  في إفتهامهم للهجة الكويتية؟ اسألك لأن اجد لهجة بغداد سهلة وواضحة في حين اجد لهجة اهل الكويت صعبة من نَاحية اللفظ وإستوعاب. 
لقد كنا انا وصديقي العراقي قد قابلنا احد من الإماراتيين اصله في العين وكنا نتحدّث مع بعض لكن نحن الإثنين لم نفهم كثير من ماكان يقوله الإماراتي. كان يفهم علينا تماما على رغم ان كلامه كان بمثابة تمتمة بنسبة إلينا. صراحة احب اللهجة الخليجية واعتبرها هدفي النهَائي في إستكمال لغتي العربية


----------



## Mahaodeh

اسمي مها كما قدّرتَ يا أبا فهيم.

فهم اللهجة الكويتية بالنسبة إلى العراقيين سهلة جدا. اللهجة الكويتية تكاد تكون متطابقة مع لهجة البصرة وبالنسبة للعراقيين هي تختلف عن بقية لهجات الخليج ومعظمهم (العراقيين) يعتبرها من اللهجات العراقية لا الخليجية.

بالنسبة لصاحبك العراقي الذي لم يفهم الإماراتي، فهل كان صاحبك الإماراتيّ من أصل بدويّ؟ إن كان بدويّا فلهجته إذا صعبة جدا. ربما كان كذلك كبيرا في السنّ ويستخدم الكثير من الكلمات غير الشائعة في العصر الحديث. لهجات كبار السن، خصوصا الذين من أصل ريفي أو بدوي، تكون صعبة عموما مهما كانت لهجته.


----------



## Abu Fahm

إنت على حق يا مها إنه كان بدوي صغير العمر. لقد تغيّرت الأمور منذ تعليقي الأخر، وقد تعوّدت على الكلام في المسلسل المذكور مرّة ثنية. لقد مضت بعض الشهور منذ كنت اتفرّج مسلسل خليجي لاخر مرّة ولهذا فقد اسأت إفتهامي لللهجة الخليجية.

بالمناسبة  في البصرة هل الناس يقولون : 
اريد ام ابي
هوية ام وايد
هيچي ام چذي
شكرا على المعلّمات الطيبة


----------



## WadiH

mahaodeh said:


> اسمي مها كما قدّرتَ يا أبا فهيم.
> 
> فهم اللهجة الكويتية بالنسبة إلى العراقيين سهلة جدا. اللهجة الكويتية تكاد تكون متطابقة مع لهجة البصرة وبالنسبة للعراقيين هي تختلف عن بقية لهجات الخليج ومعظمهم (العراقيين) يعتبرها من اللهجات العراقية لا الخليجية.



لا شك أن اللهجة الكويتية لهجة خليجية بامتياز ويمكن تمييزها عن اللهجات العراقية بسهولة ولا أذكر يوماً أنني ظننت شخصاً عراقياً وهو كويتي أو ظننته كويتياً وهو عراقي بناءً على لهجته، وقد أسهبت في هذا السؤال في وقت سابق (أظنها كانت في إحدى مواضيعك أنت يا أبا فهم).  معظم أوجه الشبه بين الكويتية والعراقية لا تخرج عن أمرين، إما أنها مظاهر مشتركة بين العراقية والخليجية عامةً (فلهجات ساحل الخليج تشترك مع لهجات العراق في نواحي كثيرة إذا ما قارننا المجموعتين بالنجدية أو الحجازية مثلاً)، أو أنها مفردات مستعارة من العراق بحكم القرب المكاني.  لكن ما تشترك به اللهجة الكويتية مع باقي لهجات الخليج ومع لهجة نجد أكثر من ذلك، وهذا فيما يخص لهجة الكويت التقليدية، أما اليوم بعد استقرار القبائل البدوية التي تشكل ما لا يقل عن نصف الكويتيين اليوم فقد ابتعدت الكويتية عن العراقية أكثر فأكثر.  وأظن لو كانت لهجة الكويتيين عراقية لرأيناهم ينظمون أشعارهم الشعبية على ألوان الشعر الشعبي العراقي بدلاً من الشعر النبطي.  لست ضليعاً بلهجة البصرة، فإن كان أهل البصرة يقلبون الجيم ياءً ولا يستخدمون حرف الدال مع أفعال المضارع ويستخدمون الباء للدلالة على المستقبل ويستخدمون مفردات أساسية مثل التي ذكرها أبو فهم فلعل لهجة البصرة وجنوب العراق هي التي يمكن أن نعتبرها خليجية.


----------



## Reema

لهجة أهل العراق أقرب من غيرها إلى اللهجات الخليجية وخاصة اللهجة الكويتية ولكن مع ذلك يمكن تمييزها عن الخليجية بسهولة.


----------



## shma

مرحباآآ ...

فالواقع لكل بلد لهجات ومصطلحاات مختلفه ...

يعني الحينه هل العين لكل قبيله لهجه خاصة هب معناته انه ما يفهمون ع البعض لا عادي بس على حسب الجملة تنعرف المعنى ...

الحينه انا من العين بس لو اسمع شخص عراقي افهم رمسته ع شي اختلاف بين لهجات على حسب المناطق والقبائل ...وانا ما اشد معجبين باللهجه العراقيه ...

وشكراً 

shma


----------



## L-art-a

أنا مثلاً لست من الخليج لكن أعيش هنا منذ سبع سنوات، و لقد أصبحت أميز اللهجة الإماراتية عن بعض لهجات الخليج الاخرى، كالبحرينية العراقية، السعودية...يجدر الذكر هنا أن بعض الكلمات العامية ليست عربية أبداً بل من أصول أخرى كالفارسية أو الهندية.


----------



## Outlandish

تأكيدا على كل ما قيل، فهم أي لهجة عربية يعتبر في غاية السهولة بالنسبة لباقي العرب، لكن فقط بعد بعض التداخل مع أهل هذه اللهجة لفترات قصيرة. المصريون والشوام وغيرهم من الجنسيات العربية التي تعمل في الخليج يجدون الخليجية سهلة ومفهومة تماما، والعكس بالعكس مع باقي اللهجات.

سأتحدث عن لهجتي، بسبب قلة تداخل المصرين المقيمين داخل مصر مع الجنسيات العربية الأخرى فهم يفهمونهم بشكل عام، لكنهم غلباً ما يجدون بعض الصعوبات في الفهم في بدايات التعامل فقط. المصريون الذين يطّلعون على اللهجات الأخرى من خلال التعامل أو من خلال الإعلام لا يجدون أي صعوبة. على عكس الحال قبل الانفتاح الإعلامي، المصريون الآن أفضل اطلاعاً على اللهجات الأخرى حيث لم تعد اللهجة المصرية هي اللغة الرسمية الوحيدة أو الأولى للإعلام والفن كما كان في السابق. منذ بدايات الإنفتاح الإعلامي وبشكل تدريجي أصبح الحضور الإعلامي الخليجي، ويسبقه الحضور الشامي، متوسعاً وقويا. كل هذا يدل أنه لا توجد لهجة عربية هي الأصعب ولا لهجة هي الأسهل كما يتوهم البعض فالتعامل مع الجنسيات الأخرى أثبت أن اكتساب لهجاتهم في غاية السهولة، مع ملاحظة الفروق الفردية، فبعض الأشخاص منغلقين بشدة ويصعب عليهم التعود على اللهجات الأخرى.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أنه أحياناً ما يوجد في داخل الدولة العربية الواحدة بعض اللهجات شديدة الصعوبة، حتى على أهل البلاد أنفسهم، فما بالك بأبناء الأقطار العربية الأخرى.


----------



## ambitious1

متابعة القنوات الخليجية يساعد على فهمها


----------



## Xence

شخصيا، لم أجد أبدا صعوبة تذكر في فهم أي لهجة عربية إلا ما تستدعيه ضرورة التعوّد على كلمات أو عبارت معيّنة تختص بها منطقة دون غيرها من المناطق.. فإضافة إلى اللهجات التي فرضت نفسها مبكّرا عبر الوسائط الإعلامية كالمصرية أو اللبنانية (إلى درجة أن نسبة فهمي لهما تفوق نسبة فهمي لللّهجة المغربية، رغم القرب الجغرافي) هناك اللهجتان السورية والعراقية اللتان تعرفت عليهما من خلال أساتذتي في مراحل التعليم الأولى.. إلى أن أتت ثورة الفضائيات والشبكة العنكبوتية بلهجات الخليج التي ما فتئتُ أن أدمجتُها بسهولة ضمن باقي اللهجات العربية، بل وجدت فيها كثيرا من الشبه مع بعض لهجات جنوب الشرق الجزائري، ولعل لذلك تفسيرا تاريخيا يعود إلى هجرة قبائل بني هلال وما إلى ذلك.. ا ​


----------

